# Plus Size Morticia costume



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Have you tried Etsy? Or maybe get someone local to make you one? It might be worth it to get something that fits YOU exactly & not some generic version of yousortakindamaybeifIdidn'thaveabuttorboobs.


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980 (Nov 19, 2015)

RCIAG said:


> Have you tried Etsy? Or maybe get someone local to make you one? It might be worth it to get something that fits YOU exactly & not some generic version of yousortakindamaybeifIdidn'thaveabuttorboobs.


Yea I think that getting it done either one of those ways is going to cost way more than what I can afford to pay for something I will only wear once or twice. I think I am going to try to get a dress and alter it like this.









so probably a velvety dress between knee and ankle length and just cut it and add some lace in where I cut.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

MrsMcbernes said:


> Yea I think that getting it done either one of those ways is going to cost way more than what I can afford to pay for something I will only wear once or twice. I think I am going to try to get a dress and alter it like this.
> 
> View attachment 408138
> 
> ...


FWIW, I bought a plus sized witch costume off of Amazon. It fits pretty well & it wasn't super expensive. It wasn't too shabby but not the high quality stuff either. It worked for the few hours I wore it. I felt the same way, I wasn't going to spend a ton of money on something I'd wear once a year.


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980 (Nov 19, 2015)

found a dress I will be able to alter. Now we have to find a dress for my daughter.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Here's a sorceress costume I thought would work great for morticia and don't be thrown off for the purple...Here's her dress that Angelica Houston wore...














It comes in plus and regular sizes...


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

pumpkinpie said:


> Here's a sorceress costume I thought would work great for morticia and don't be thrown off for the purple.
> View attachment 409618
> 
> 
> It comes in plus and regular sizes...



THAT dress is the EXACT dress I bought!!! 

I really liked it & it fit pretty well. 

For me, the wig is the worst part of a costume like that. I can deal with the dress, shoes, stockings, makeup, etc. but the wig, even with a wig cap, makes me crazy itchy.


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980 (Nov 19, 2015)

That is cute. If I hadn't found something I think I could work with then I would probably try to order something like it. Im now trying to find a wednesday addams dress for my soon to be 5 year old.


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

Not sure of your daughter's dress size, but how about a dress like this with a white dress shirt worn under it for the collar and the cuffs on Wednesday's dress? You could even sew on 3-4 white buttons down the front. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Girls-size-...963773?hash=item4660df64bd:g:4DkAAOSw~oFXOFwd

Here is another dress you could put a white dress shirt under and add a few white buttons on it. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kids-Plain-...284332?hash=item3d3772ef6c:g:iTkAAOSwmgJY44m9


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980 (Nov 19, 2015)

I bought this one from Target (meant to post and forgot).


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

That looks like Wednesday's dress. Great find. Need to share your dress when you get it done.


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

This one's actually called Morticia. 

Holy Clothing has a lot of different styles you can browse through, in lots of colors (black, of course, for Morticia), and lots of sizes. They're really great quality, and decently priced. I actually got my wedding dress from them.


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980 (Nov 19, 2015)

Thanks for the hint. I have already bought a dress and started altering it so I am pretty much committed to it at this point.


----------

